# My favorite arrowhead. Found near Sawnee Mnt. Info Requested.



## buckeroo (Dec 25, 2015)

My dad found this in our garden he plowed up years ago when I was a boy. It was found about a half mile from the base of Sawnee mountain where I grew up. 

Any info appreciated:


----------



## Willjo (Dec 25, 2015)

Looks like a Madison or for sure it is a woodland triangle that was used as a true arrow point. And around 2000 years old.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Dec 25, 2015)

Mississippian triangle.  A true arrowhead.


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 27, 2015)

Being a true arrowhead, I'd date it about 1000 years old give or take a couple hundred years.


----------



## apoint (Dec 30, 2015)

Bow Only said:


> Being a true arrowhead, I'd date it about 1000 years old give or take a couple hundred years.


 Think the first bows were about 1500 yrs ago. atlatl before that. That black chert is mostly north ga stuff. Iv found some in winder ga and up in the GA mtn .


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 31, 2015)

apoint said:


> Think the first bows were about 1500 yrs ago. atlatl before that. That black chert is mostly north ga stuff. Iv found some in winder ga and up in the GA mtn .



The dates on the first bow and arrows used in the Southeast will vary slightly depending on location.  It is assumed that the bow and arrow originated during the Woodland period and my lithic assemblage backs up that theory.  With the increased use of the bow and arrow came a population increase as food availability was increased.  As this population increased, peoples were forced to relocate as food availability decreased over time and the relocated groups often had slightly different cultural characteristics compared to the people they left behind.  They did it their way so to speak.  This eventually lead to the development of triangular points as material availability was always a concern when moving into new and different locations.  

The first users of bows didn't shoot nicely knapped triangular points like in the first post (aka Madisons or Pinellas) but rather more crudely made stemmed points.  

A simple flake could be made into a trianular point while it took a more significant piece of rock to make a stemmed point.

So when I gave the date of a thousand years plus or minus a few hundred years, I was basing that on my research and information obtained through years of field work and understanding of the various components of each cultural period.  No one knows the exact date on a point, but triangular points did not develop when the bow and arrow began its use.  It may not always seem like it, but I have put a lot of thought into my answers.

Here are some of the triangle shaped points I've found and almost all were found on very late Woodland sites or Mississippian sites.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice point! The material looks like Knox chert from eastern TN. Most of the Mississippian points I find here are made from it.


----------

